# WLAN Stick oder Karte zum zocken??



## hanni6al (9. August 2008)

Hallo @ all!!

Ich suche einen Stick mit den man übers WLAN zocken kann! Hab einen DLINK Router und da ich meinen PC nicht direkt mit den Modem verbinden kann will ich es über den WLAN Router machen!
Wichtig ist halt das der Stick keine Lags verursacht!

mfg hannibal


----------



## exa (9. August 2008)

nun,die lags hängen aber nicht nur von der karte ab, viel wichtiger is die bauart und position sowie entfernung zum access point...

bei altbaumassiv stein mit metalleinsatz sieht zb schlecht aus...

wenn du auf der sicheren seite sein willst würde ich zu nem stromnetzwerk greifen...


----------



## l0ki (14. August 2008)

exa schrieb:


> nun,die lags hängen aber nicht nur von der karte ab, viel wichtiger is die bauart und position sowie entfernung zum access point...
> 
> bei altbaumassiv stein mit metalleinsatz sieht zb schlecht aus...
> 
> wenn du auf der sicheren seite sein willst würde ich zu nem stromnetzwerk greifen...



stromnetzwerk ist ja mal der größte mist den es gibt, die stromleitungen sind nicht dafür ausgelegt diese art von signalen zu übertragen und verursacht dadurch imense störungen anderer elektonikkomponenten, es laufen auch schon strafanzeigen gegen anbieter dieser hardware aufgrund dieser tatsache.

B2T:
also ich habe nur schlechte erfahrungen mit usb wlan sticks gemacht, der ping wurde immer größer bis das wlan garnicht mehr ging...
war glaub ich ein d-link stick.


----------



## HeX (14. August 2008)

so ein stick hat meiner meinungs nach einfach eine zu kleine antenne, eine karte mit atenne kann man auch besser ausrichten bzw. bei zu schwachen empfang auch etwas modden^^

karte ist ganz klar jedem stick vorzuziehen, dann geht das zocken wunderbar.


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (14. August 2008)

es kommt halt immer auf den verwendungszweck an.

ist man eher weiter entfernt ne karte, biste nah am router kannste auch nen USB stick nehmen.

würde dir aber auch lieber ne karte empfhelen oder ein usb gerät (kein Stick) mit einer externen antenne.

Sowas mein ich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerver (18. August 2008)

Steffen16 schrieb:


> .......
> .....Sowas mein ich:
> 
> 
> ...


wäre gut wenn du vlt auch n link dazu schreiben könntest oder den Namen von dem ding^^


----------

